
Crypteron Launches Free Community Edition. Encryption and Key MGMT for C# / Java - yaronguez
https://www.crypteron.com/blog/community-edition?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=community_announcement
======
yaronguez
I'm a co-founder at Crypteron and we're really excited about this community
release to help developers without a budget secure their backend applications.
It's 100% free...forever...and has no speed limits. In a matter of minutes,
with just a couple lines of code, developers unlock encryption, tamper
protection, key management and one-click response to data breaches.

I'm really hoping the HN community can help spread the word and join the fight
against data breaches. Any feedback is welcome! Thanks!

